# MACH/OTCH Vids on Youtube



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't be the only one who enjoys watching dogs get their championship titles.. these are a couple of my favorites.











Post your favorites!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't figure out how to embed but I love agilitypaps stuff for obvious reasons lol. Especially this one:

http://www.youtube.com/user/agilitypaps#p/u/0/nnUHGOiHyvA

That's Mia's uncle's MACH9 run.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnZclTCNXnI

agility AKC championships. Love the Pap! Also love Steeple!


Edit: On a side note, I had no idea courses as hard as this exists in agility! What an amazing handler... I would never even be able to memorize this course to save my life!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLl3zTI41tU


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Edit: On a side note, I had no idea courses as hard as this exists in agility! What an amazing handler... I would never even be able to memorize this course to save my life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLl3zTI41tU


Yeah the world team tryouts are FCI-type courses since that's what the teams will see at Worlds...and FCI-type courses are insane...they seem to be (in general) pretty choppy with a lot more threadles, and some extreme pushes to the back sides of jumps than we tend to see in the states, though our courses tend to follow the European/Worlds trends to some extent so who knows, things could get interesting.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I absolutely hate choppy FCI style courses. I appreciate the amount of skill and training involved to be successful at that level, but I think it's hard on the dogs and really detracts from the fun of agility if your dog isn't insanely driven. (Marge loves agility, but she's not the chomping-at-the-bit type and I think FCI courses would really demotivate her.)

That said, that STD course doesn't look too choppy. What a nice run.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love watching susan garrett with her dogs. Plus I love her dogs and all of her training stuff. http://www.youtube.com/user/ClickerDogs
all of her stuff is cool


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in tears watching these videos...such a mush!  
This dog already had her OTCH at the time of the video, but it is one of my faves nonetheless:






Here's another favorite for obvious reasons...a CO getting her UCD, it can be done!  For the agility folks, there is also a video on YouTube of her getting her AG-I two weeks after this! (ps - the commentary at the beginning is hilarious!)


----------

